# Age Limits on Trick or Treating



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, kiddies, here's the question of the day with October right around the corner. When are you too old to go trick or treating in the neighborhood? Is there an age cutoff anymore? When I was a kid, the unwritten rule was 13. In fact, 13 was the cusp, and the last time you could sort of get away doing it. I suspect, based on last year, that has seriously changed. We ran "Rose's Haunted Graveyard" until we ran out of candy -- nearly 50 bucks worth -- and then me, Rose and her twin brother grabbed some sacks and went trick or treating door to door to get enough candy back to keep the haunt going. Believe me, I'm a whole lot older than 13, and so are the others. But no one at the houses we hit seemed to notice or care. So should I throw the age-limit-on-trick-or-treating concept in the same bull**** box as the wait-an-hour-after-eating-before-going-in-the-water crap my parents tried to sell me?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

13 was the unwritten rule for us too. I remember being 12 and quite tall, and people shutting doors in my face because they thought I was too old. 

I have always complained about older kids ToTing...mostly because where I used to live, they'd come in extremely rude packs with no hint of a costume and demand candy. I always gave it to them because I didn't want them kicking my stuff or taking anything on the way out.

Nice, costumed teens are OK. I don't "get" it really, but at least they make an effort and are nice.

My oldest is 13 this year and still wants to ToT. I'm letting him because I know that there will be other older kids, but if there weren't, he would not be going.

Edited to add: Sorry, I guess I didn't read the whole post before I responded.

As for adults ToTing: again, where I lived before (Vegas), we had a lot of adults come in costume. I feel like it's a kid's holiday. I know that not everyone feels that way. The majority of the adults who were ToTing without children there were doing it for fun. They were not my neighbors, and it was early, so they couldn't possibly have run out of candy.

The thing about getting "makeup candy" from neighbors is tricky. On one hand, they might be happy to not have leftovers, but I'd personally feel bad if they ran out because someone took it to cover what they didn't buy themselves. 

I like the idea of ToTing for fun, and that's it.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

It's true that TOTs seem to be getting older. I agree that 13 was the cutoff when I was growing up. I would have been embarrassed to go door to door any older than that. At that age we started going to Halloween parties instead of TOTing. 

I don't turn anyone away at any age. In fact, some of the best scares can be had from hysterical teenaged girls! But I do save the 'good candy' for the little ones. The older ones get token candy unless they are someone I know. The kid down the street has been coming since I moved here when he was about 11. Now he's going on 16 and taller than me but he always drops by with his friends to say 'hi' and see Connor (he's known Connor since he was a puppy). Also the neighbour's son is an adult but he and his girlfriend stop by on their way to parties and other outings in full costume.

I love seeing the really little ones in their adorable costumes but my favourite age for TOTs is around 7-10. Old enough to handle scary surprises but young enough to scare!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't really have an age and try not to assume what a kids age is because when my daughter was younger she was always taller than every one else her age. It used to bug me when older kids come without a costume, but now I just think of them as the mafia and I'm paying to keep them from messing up or stealing my stuff. Plus, when you have a house decorated up as much as mine, it's only natural they'd want to come by.  I think the ones that bug me more are the adults that come with a really young baby (way too young to eat candy) that trick or treat expecting candy. Really, since when did 6 month olds start getting excited over Reece Cups????


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

If they are in costume & come out I give them candy. I even ask the parents if they would like some candy. It kind of goes to the opposite end of the age thing where people bring their little babies around trick or treating. Who is really eating that candy? I actully went in costume with my sister & my nephew while he trick or treated. I was not going to the doors, but one lady thought I was a little kid (costume made me look little) and told me not to be shy and come on up and get some candy. LOL I was 26!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I tend to agree with those who posted above. I know that there are many here on the Forum who disagree with recognizing any (unofficial and, yes, arbitrary) age limit on trick-or-treating -- and even participate themselves, whether out of childhood nostalgia or otherwise wanting to keep the Halloween tradition alive.

My position is this: I'm certainly not going to turn away any teenager who comes to my door dressed in costume on Halloween night, but they should really know better.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

My thoughts: If they are truly TOTing, I don't care what age. I'd rather have the 17 year olds TOTing than running a muck in tow. If they are in costume and are willing to come to me...I'm willing to give them candy. Plain and simple. 8)


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I look at it as a time to have fun, I still have some kid in me which is why I do my display. So if I give out a few extra pieces of candy to older kids or even adults why would that ruin the spirit of fun? We had 700 + last year in crappy rainy weather, so my thought is if people are brave enough to come out in that they get something. We usually have beer for the adults, why restrict it to just kids. If everyone has fun then that just promotes the holiday spirit.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, throw it in the box!
Everyone who comes to my house gets candy; I don't care how old you are, if you make an effort with your costume or not, or if you even say trick or treat! It's all about having fun and celebrating the best holiday of the year, not about enforcing somebody else's bs rules.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Let's hope they never put an age limit on haunting!


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

I was 14 the last year I went trick or treating, and I knew I was a bit old for it. But I had a new friend who had grown up out of the country and had never been, so I got some of those Trick or Treat for Unicef boxes (do those even still exist?) so I wouldn't feel as bad, got costumed, and off we went.

I honestly don't mind what age comes to my door. So long as they are in costume and in to the spirit of it and don't feel like they're just there for the candy, I'm happy to see them out and having fun. Baby, teenager, whatever! My favorites are the teenagers who are mostly out there to herd younger siblings, but still get into it. Having done that for my baby brother for years, I give them some nice candy too. 

I've never had an adult come up for just themselves - I admit I'd be surprised at that.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

We're too far out in the sticks to have TOTers, but I'd not turn away anyone in costume who came to my door. Heck, if you didn't have a costume but make the trek on foot up my treacherous driveway, I'd probably give you candy too!

When I was a kid, it was 14. My last year was when I was 12 and was a good head taller than most of my classmates. I never was refused candy, but I did get a few "you're too old" comments. The next year the limit was lowered to 12 and I was forever banned.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I live in a town with less then a 200 population. The middle school and high school share the same building (grades 7-12) It would be for a sad Halloween if the older kids didn't show up at the door. Many of them are with their younger siblings. We are happy to see everyone as long as they are in costume. 
Although the word has gotten out about our house to the next surrounding towns and we had 183 TOTers last year.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I stopped trick-or-treating when I was 24, but only because I was married


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

I was still trick or treating in my mid 30's. I don't think there should be any age limit on it. As long as someone is willing to dress up in full costume, they can TOT my door and I will hand out treats.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> I stopped trick-or-treating when I was 24, but only because I was married


Getting married ruins everything...sure hope my wicked wife doesn't read this one. 8)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I only get a handful of ToT (and thats if I'm lucky!), so at this point in time, I don't really care. I prefer you to be in costume and under the age of 18, but, given what few i get, whatever.... lol

that said, what irritates me more than a specific 'age', is the parents with a baby who is still breastfeeding, asking for candy. really? go buy your own. come back when the kid has teeth and can eat some of the candy. I get it it (i do have kids, after all) you want to dress them up and show them off. Totally understandable. Take them to a party, or to a friends house, or walk around one of those mall ToT things or trunk or treat things. take pictures in a pumpkin field and post them all over facebook or instagram. but please dont come to me when your kid cant even say 'dada' yet.....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

we don't have an age limit at my house either, running our maze, we got grandparents to tots....and I want to say some years were middle school teens that we scare the worst and are the most fun....I want everyone to come and enjoy what we do and enjoy what we spend on running that maze, they are expensive to do....we don't get a hundred kids...its well under that.....if budget on candy is an issue, then just give one or two pieces, I've always got too much and just dump it in bags to get rid of it...lol 13 was the unsaid cut off when we grew up, i'm 55 but now a days I think they you see kids up to ninth or tenth grade and the older kids really don't really want candy, they quit eating anything around 13....lol.....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all and uumm --- well, my then-boyfriend and I went trick or treating when I was 18 and we were just dating! LOL - People in my little town were happy to give treats and we had a blast. Nearly 40 years later, that "boyfriend" still helps me pull together an awesome Halloween celebration. Guess that "elder TOT" night was a bit of foreshadowing! Thank you MysterE for letting our TOT date night in 1974 take hold in a big way! *


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

An age limit?? That's like saying you can celebrate Halloween only up to a certain age?!?!?! No age limits here, why set one? Halloween should be celebrated by all no matter your age! Of course you must be in costume at my place to get candy if not...no candy no matter your age, hence last year we gave out over $300.00 of candy but it was all worth it!


----------



## His and Hearse (May 19, 2011)

I don't really care about age. The more people out Halloween night, the better in my opinion.

People who don't dress up irk me a little though. I won't turn people away, but come on, dress up! Luckily they are minimal.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think this topic comes up every year, and I'll say the same thing I've always said...

I don't care if you are a baby in a stroller being taken TOT by the parents, a teen, an adult or missing a costume. You come to my house and say the magic words, you get candy and a big "Happy Halloween!" from me. I love the day and I see no reason to limit or enforce some arbitrary ideal of "too old" or scold someone for lacking a "proper" costume. I WANT people to have fun and love the holiday as much as I do, so why would I be mean about it?


It's one of the few times of year that kids get to be kids and you meet your neighbors... I think that should be encouraged.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

It doesn't matter to me. Halloween is for everyone to have fun including teenagers.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

last year when i was first starting out i thought if i got a bunch of kids not in costume or adults trick or treating, that it would bother me. but in all honesty i was having too much fun messing with things and handing out candy to even notice or care. we only got about 30 TOT's anyways but they were keeping me pretty busy. hoping for a few more this year. and i really could care less who it is or what they're wearing as long as my house doesnt end up egged or tp'd at the end of the night.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

The only issue I have is with older, rude teenagers or young adults in no costume or a really poor effort. 

I prefer little kids, maybe 3 to 12 in age. But if the older kids are polite then I have no issue with giving them some,but I also shut down around 8:30 or so and start taking everything in because one of the issues we have is our town is small and close knit so the local kids come between 4pm and 8pm. By 9pm it's carloads of teenagers from the city and it's not a good thing. They are rude and destructive so I shut off the lights and take in the props. 

They drive by all the homes usually between 9pm and 10pm and get the hint. 

Everyone in my community shuts down around 8:30 because of it. 

I then watch Vincent Price movies and have cupcakes until 2am.


----------



## Pumpkin215 (Jul 31, 2013)

Crap. I have memories of being a TOT in college.

However! In my defense:
1. I ALWAYS had a costume and it wasn't some cardboard box. Whatever I was wearing was elaborate and over the top.
2. I went to the neighborhood I grew up in and where my parent’s still lived so just about everyone knew me.
3. I was polite. 

I figured that was the year to stop because I was going door to door and the neighborhood kids that were younger than me were handing out the candy. 

Now, I don't like handing out candy to grabby teenagers who aren't in costume. In fact, I have refused to give them candy because of their behavior. I wouldn't turn someone away simply because I thought they were "too old" to be out.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Age, don't care.
Costume, no costume, don't care.

The only restrictions I have are:

NO dogs. Sorry, it's a walkthrough, and I can't blame a dog for getting the 'protect' instinct triggered. 
If you're undead, all parts STAY ON you. If it's falling off, it SMELLS, we don't want to clean that up.


----------



## Dismantled Soul (Apr 9, 2012)

The ONLY reason I have EVER turned someone away was because we ran out of candy. Like I said...if they're polite and not being destructive. I don't mind. We even had a middle age over the top drunk guy...but he wasn't obnoxious...just highly intoxicated...come by. I gave him candy and sent him on his way.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

OK that brings up another issue. I don't understand why people feel the need to bring their dogs out with the kids TOTing. Sorry dog owners, nothing personal, but I just think people are just asking for trouble, if you bring your dog and someone else brings theirs - territory issues, biting possibilites. Never understood why people would walk their dogs to school to pick up the kids either.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Scottv42 said:


> I look at it as a time to have fun, I still have some kid in me which is why I do my display. So if I give out a few extra pieces of candy to older kids or even adults why would that ruin the spirit of fun? We had 700 + last year in crappy rainy weather, so my thought is if people are brave enough to come out in that they get something. We usually have beer for the adults, why restrict it to just kids. If everyone has fun then that just promotes the holiday spirit.


" We usually have beer for the adults, why restrict it to just kids." If you're giving beer to the kids no wonder you have 700+ on a bad night.


----------



## JesseCRX (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, 

I also give anyone a treat that says the magic words too. But you have to at least be dressed up.
So my rules are:

If you're dressed up and say the words - you get several treats.
If you're not dressed up and say the magic words - you get one treat only.

I am not big on age limits at all...but if you're obviously older I tend to give less candy to you. Think of the children, ya'll!!

I am thinking about giving out those travel sized toothbrushes with toothpaste this year though  Or maybe some floss packs


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Are you KIDDING me!?!?! In my 'hood, the PARENTS TOT!!! I can't stand it... They show up, sometimes without kids, and always without a costume, and expect me to fill their backpack or purse with candy. I always ask who they're TOTing for and if they say a baby, I tell them I don't have any safety suckers left (the ones with the round, white paper handles). 

We get a lot of teenagers too, but most are pretty well-behaved. I think they're the same kids who came by the house our first year here. Our party was the night after, so we were getting the pig ready to put on the pit. Well, they were fascinated and kept asking my hubby if that was a "real, live pig..." He kept saying, "No," and finally added, "that's a real DEAD pig!!" They thought that was hysterical... The group came by the next night (we invited them) for a sandwich. The boys showed up in shirts and ties!


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

We live right across the street from the dorms at Cal State Long Beach so we do get some older ToTers every now and again. They usually are well behaved, say "Trick or Treat" and have some sort of costume on so we'll usually give them one piece of candy each. We do get some "in betweeners" that are not in costume so their attitude generally dictates whether they get candy or not. Age isn't a deciding factor for us usually.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Age limits are too old for trick-or-treat, and have no place in the celebration. They are not wanted, as they add nothing but arbitrary pain to a happy celebration. They should stay home and grumble with other outdated concepts with the porch light turned off.

Meanwhile, the local seniors from the home can show up and demand candy. They'll get it. They know how to reassemble a car on someone's roof, and they aren't afraid to use eggs, rotten cabbage and flaming bags of feces.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

As a follow-up,

The older folks on this board know my position on this, but just to bring the point home;

"Trick-or Treat" is not a greeting, it is an ultimatum. For one night of the year, we allow visitors to threaten us for sweets.
It isn't a conversation.
It's one or the other, cake or death, trick or treat.

My expectations of age, costume, etc., are not a part of the equation.

I have only one option - turning off my porch light. That is the one rule goblins and ghouls respect.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Respectfully, I disagree.

If you're an adult and accompanying your kids trick-or-treating, then I'll probably offer you some candy too. That's fine.

But otherwise: If you're an adult and want to keep the Halloween tradition alive for future generations, then the most constructive thing that you can do is to decorate your house and hand out candy to the kids TOT-ing.

Which is, of course, why we're all here on the Halloween Forum, after all.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

aero4ever said:


> I don't really have an age and try not to assume what a kids age is because when my daughter was younger she was always taller than every one else her age. It used to bug me when older kids come without a costume, but now I just think of them as the mafia and I'm paying to keep them from messing up or stealing my stuff. Plus, when you have a house decorated up as much as mine, it's only natural they'd want to come by. I think the ones that bug me more are the adults that come with a really young baby (way too young to eat candy) that trick or treat expecting candy. Really, since when did 6 month olds start getting excited over Reece Cups????


as for age, your post made me think. I have an autistic grandson who, at the chronological age of 15, may still be much younger 'mentally' and I wouldn't want to assume I know anything.
as for no costumes, my friend used to make the kids who didn't have costumes do a 'trick'..sing a song, do a cartwheel, recite a poem, etc...and then she would give them their treat. everybody walked away satisfied.
and as for the 6mo old...um. .yeah...they shouldn't be eating candy at that age. people just have no shame when it comes to candy. Neither do i so I can sympathize. LOL.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We haven't had anyone but kids and get a lot of them in our neighborhood, which is pretty rural. If they're in costume, fine. No costume and a kid, fine, but we'll ask what they're dressed as at least. Parents in costume, no problem. Parents in no costume -- if it happens -- only if they make some attempt to humor me. Even a paper bag and doing a quick version of the Unknown Comic. Pets, no. We buy enough candy, and it's not a good idea to bring your dog up to a stranger's door in any circumstance. We have a dominant male Siberian Husky who doesn't like other dogs at all, and we know pretty much about animal behavior, since my brother is a vet. I'm the biggest pet lover around, but it's asking for trouble. If you have your dog properly leashed and keep them in the street or off your property on the sidewalk, then that's fine. I'll even come say hello to Fido.


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

If you ring my doorbell on Halloween night , regardless of age and lack of costume, I know you are here to celebrate this wonderful holiday. I am so happy to play along ! I throw candy at everybody like beads at Mardi Gras!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

kissedazombieandlikedit said:


> If you ring my doorbell on Halloween night , regardless of age and lack of costume, I know you are here to celebrate this wonderful holiday. I am so happy to play along ! I throw candy at everybody like beads at Mardi Gras!


That made me LOL!!


----------



## KittenLatte (Sep 11, 2013)

I am not going to lie, I wish there was no age limit for Trick-or Treating. My parents were Jehovah's Witnesses, so I never got to go trick-or-treating growing up. I am going on 26 and I don't look my age, always mistaken for 15-16 and can fit into pre-teen/teen costumes but even then, some still think that is too old. I went once as an adult but it felt so awkward. I don't drink and that is is pretty much the only Halloween thing to do around here, going to clubs in super revealing costumes and getting drunk, which sucks for me since this is what my friends are into. I don''t like staying home on Halloween because my apartment complex doesn't get any trick-or-treaters.

So I wish I could at least do one Halloween activity that I find fun and doesn't involve getting drunk.


----------



## Joni Be Good (Aug 19, 2013)

We set no age limit. The more the merry has always been our policy, I perfer a costume, but understand if you do not have one. But last year we had so many kids out TOT that live in other parts of the city and came in car loads - we ran out of candy (first time that was ever happened). I can appreciate parents wanting to take your children to a safer neighborhood to TOT, but I am not sure how to plan the candy after last year. I would never trun a child away - because of their situationm, but just not sure how to plan for the herds of children.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

KittenLatte,

First, decorate your apartment. It helps a lot.

Second, having a get-together with friends is fine, with no alcohol, a nice dinner with high-end candy for dessert, candles and creepy tunes. You could even do a classy Halloween cocktail thing, so your friends can drink even if you don't want to.

Or, you could do a Witches Tea party. These get discussed a lot in the Recipes and Parties forum here.

Finally, on the big night, see if the parents of one of your friends would like some help with candy duty. Get a couple of your friends together and get dressed to the nines. Go as a coven of witches, a cavalcade of ghosts, a trio of vampires, whatever you want. Set up camp in the yard of the house and really give the visitors a show.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I give candy to anyone who comes to my door on Halloween night. We have three new babies in my neighborhood and I hope they are brought trick or treating. Baby costumes are so cute! I think the reason the parents do it is because now that they are parents they want to do all the fun stuff with the kid because if they had to wait until the kid was old enough to be into it, they'd have to miss a few Halloweens and who wants to do that?


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

dbruner said:


> I give candy to anyone who comes to my door on Halloween night. We have three new babies in my neighborhood and I hope they are brought trick or treating. Baby costumes are so cute! I think the reason the parents do it is because now that they are parents they want to do all the fun stuff with the kid because if they had to wait until the kid was old enough to be into it, they'd have to miss a few Halloweens and who wants to do that?


I totally agree. I think its fun for the parents not necessarily that they want candy. I'm having a baby in January and I guarantee he will be dressed up. Since we have the haunt now he probably won't go trick or treating tho. Its just fun for everyone. Why begrudge someone the fun of dressing up their newborn and showing them off? Lol


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry, but at my haunt, there is no age limit. I don't care how young or how old. If you're put forth any effort into a costume and politely ask "trick or treat" I'm not going to turn you down. Society may have an age limit that tells you what you should be and when, but for me, there are no boundaries. The only rule I have is that you MUST have a costume of some sort and you must be having fun. Halloween should be fun for everyone, not just those that are prepubescent. If anything, both young and older adults need one night where they can be anything or anyone they want and escape the reality of everyday life.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

No real age limit. As they get older, the teenagers, adults and even some of the kids don't care about the candy. Quite a few people actually don't take it when offered, they say they've just come to see what we put up this year. They're coming to us for the sights and the scares - there's more to Halloween than that, and for me it certainly is NOT a kids holiday (what holiday is?). I had a guy give me $20 to do a tarot card reading for him last year, as he saw our fortune teller booth we were doing fake fortunes out of. A lot of people come because they appreciate what we do, so I don't care too much about age.

There is a certain time frame in the night where you get the younger kids and their parents, but we get all ages and everybody seems to have a good time. I like the idea of Halloween as a community or social thing, where you do a lot of work for random people you don't know just for the fun of it.

Plus, the adults are some of the best to scare. The little kids are having fun and the parents are freaking out - that's a nice treat for those kids sometimes.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

With me, I don't care how old you are, as long as you are in costume.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

some of the girls are toting at an early teen age and not wearing costumes that i would let my daughter wear! Thank God i have a son. but whatever the age, the best thing is the strolling! u stroll down the street on Halloween. if u walk that slow on any other night people may call the police!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The oldest ToT I ever had was 18...blonde, blue eyed, lovely...hmm, I should rephrase that, I didn't "have" her, she stopped by to check the decor on her way to a party, was very sweet, polite, said trick or treat, the whole bit. She was the only ToT that came to our place that night, but sometimes quality trumps quantity.

 

ANYWAY....I've said it before, but will gladly repeat...I do believe there's an age limit - dead. I don't care how old or young you are, as long as you're heart is beating, come on! Now, I've been criticized for this stance before, since I admit it is discriminatory against vampires and zombies, but you have to draw the line somewhere. Not that it's been a problem, the only dead guest we've had come that I'm aware of came earlier in the month during set up, and that's perfectly fine, it's really on the night of that I put the rule in place.


----------



## redjag67 (Nov 7, 2012)

I agree with Madame Leota, I feel Halloween is for all ages!! I do not discriminate. This year I may even give out beers for the adults!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

kitten, partyon and dont worry, one day youll have kids of your own to do this stuff with. its never to early to start planning! until then take some less fortunate kids toting in a neighborhood. call big brothers and little sisters organization. its a great group and looking for people all of the time to get involved!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

I will never turn anyone away who wants to celebrate Halloween. The goal with my haunt is to bring Halloween alive for everyone. I want to renew that spooky Halloween spirit and the excitement for everyone who has lost it. 

The first year we decorated we didn't have much but the excitement of a decorated house was palpable with the kids. Very few people decorate for Halloween around here. But that year the 18 yr old who lives next door stopped by with a few friends. They didn't have costumes but I gave them candy. I think they seemed truthfully shocked that I didn't give them issues about age or costumes. The next year he stopped by again. Only this time he had thrown together a quick make shift costume from stuff around the house. Not imaginative but the effort he had made, gave me hope. Even one of his friends had thrown together a costume. And the last year was the best. He shows up in a full costume along with all 5 of his friends in costume. Before they had only really stopped off at our house, but this year they were going door to door. And I could hear them joking around and having a good time as they left our haunt to seek out more candy. I couldn't have felt prouder. Perhaps it had nothing to do with our haunt. But I like to think that my willingness to allow him to partake that first year, reignited the spark of Halloween that had been extinguished when he was supposedly too old for it. 

So nope no costumes, not a child, no problem. I want to see Halloween enjoyed by everyone. I want the spirit to grow. And most of all I want people to feel the magic I feel every October 31st. If only for a single night.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Well...Lets be honest.

If you've still got teeth, you can eat candy.

The really old people...just give them something they can gum.

Age isn't the factor. If you're young enough in heart to trick or treat, come on.
That walker might slow you down, but go on...hit the houses you can.

Costumes come in all sizes for a reason.


**Now there's one man in town that goes all out for the trick or treaters. It has
got to cost him in the hundreds. He rolls out two grills and does hot dogs and
sodas for anyone who wants one. Coffee...sodas, bottled water. Outstanding.
He turns it into a mini block party. Always has a crowd.

Funny thing about him. I remember when he moved in. Wild looking biker-dude,
had a pony tail. He just did not fit into this sleepy little town. He was ...different.
Years go by, and he turned into...one of us. Couldn't ask for a better man in our
community than this guy. Turned his garage into a slot-car racing center for the
neighborhood kids. And furnished the cars. Gave the kids a nice place to hang
out. He recycles bikes for kids...builds them, passes them out for any child in town.

You just can't tell about people, can you? His biker image is shot. Heck of a neighbor.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Halloween to me is not about a certain demographic, its a celebration that I am willing to share with anyone young and old that was willing to come out into the night and visit my house. They get to have a good time, maybe a lifetime memory and some candy too!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

At my place, everyone gets candy...and we do get a lot of "everyone". All ages, all stages of costume (or lack thereof), all grade of manners (mostly Trick or Treat, some say "please", most say "thank you", a few grunt "gimme" and the truly gifted just shove out their sack and wait for you to drop candy in) - everyone walks away with a treat from my place, if I can help it.

Never had anyone too old...or too cranky.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Ugly Joe...you've just given me a great ideal my wife's next costume...

Just sew a crank on her blouse....yep, she's a cranky old woman.
(I like that ... I don't know if she will, but I do.)


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Reminds me of my girlfriend. Where she is from originally (Trinidad) they don't celebrate Halloween. 
So her real first Halloween here, (2006) she wanted to go trick-or-treating after her aunt's friend's daughter told her about it.

We were planning on going to some Halloween parties that night (I was a Doctor and she was a Nurse) but she really wanted to go door to door to experience it for herself. So I bought her the old standard _pumpkin pail_ (Pink, because she's a girl, LOL) and *nobody* turned her away. She was* really* happy. 

We had a blast and everyone loved our costumes.

So I personally believe you're really never too old as long as you dress in full costume (or at least make an effort) and have fun.
That's the most important thing, right?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*TRJ/B], what a great story! I'm glad she had fun & you'll have happy memories of her first TOT. This is why I never turn anyone away (regardless of age, costume or no, or whether they say "Trick-or-Treat") - ~everybody gets a treat. When they come by to TOT, they're actually engaging neighbors in a good, happy way, & helping me enjoy my favorite holiday. Win-win for everyone!*


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

kissedazombieandlikedit said:


> If you ring my doorbell on Halloween night , regardless of age and lack of costume, I know you are here to celebrate this wonderful holiday. I am so happy to play along ! I throw candy at everybody like beads at Mardi Gras!


^^This^^, unless you are obnoxious, drunk or demanding, then you get told to "get off my lawn."!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Any age is fine with costume! I don't turn anyone down and I'm happy seeing big groups of kids or teens or college students dressed to the 9s enjoying the holiday. There were a few years in college (when I had time) that I made 150 treat bags for the first people who showed up regardless of whether they were kids or not. When I was 12 years old I was trick-or-treating alone as a grim reaper; I said "trick or treat!" to a man who opened his door and he said "aren't you too old for this?" Then he stared at me, went back inside and found some old cracker pack to give me, and turned off his light for the night. That man ruined Halloween for me until I was 17 years old and rediscovered the holiday by watching Halloween specials on TV. I would *never* want to put any other child or person through that. There is no reason to destroy the spirit of Halloween just because you think someone is "too old" to celebrate.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ween12amEternal said:


> *TRJ/B], what a great story! I'm glad she had fun & you'll have happy memories of her first TOT. This is why I never turn anyone away (regardless of age, costume or no, or whether they say "Trick-or-Treat") - ~everybody gets a treat. When they come by to TOT, they're actually engaging neighbors in a good, happy way, & helping me enjoy my favorite holiday. Win-win for everyone!*


*

Thanks, Ween12AM. Yes, she had a great time and we even went out afterwards  Our first Halloween together. *


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I remember a few years back one of the funniest moments we ever had at our walk through haunt was a middle age couple with no kids, who came to see what we had going on. They looked like they just stepped out of the J.C. Penney catalog; pressed khaki pants, sweaters, loafers, designer glasses. They were walking down the driveway towards our garage and passed a darkened area where one of my sons was posing as a static scarecrow standing on top of a large hay bale. There was a strobe light flashing and right as they were in line with him, he jumped down off the hay bale and yelled. Well the lady let out a little shriek but the guy let loose with a scream, followed by some choice language reflective of his own state of having the crap scared out of hm. His wife was laughing so hard she was almost doubled over. I had seen it and was laughing as hard as she was, all the while he was trying to regain his composure, saying "that wasn't funny!" He was also laughing and as they left I thanked them for coming and told him that was the best scare we had all night. They were still laughing about it as they walked down the sidewalk. A many have said, it's a holiday celebration and I'm glad to share what we do with anyone who wants to play along. Actualy, some of the best scares are from teens and adults, so the more the merrier!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> I remember a few years back one of the funniest moments we ever had at our walk through haunt was a middle age couple with no kids, who came to see what we had going on. They looked like they just stepped out of the J.C. Penney catalog; pressed khaki pants, sweaters, loafers, designer glasses. They were walking down the driveway towards our garage and passed a darkened area where one of my sons was posing as a static scarecrow standing on top of a large hay bale. There was a strobe light flashing and right as they were in line with him, he jumped down off the hay bale and yelled. Well the lady let out a little shriek but the guy let loose with a scream, followed by some choice language reflective of his own state of having the crap scared out of hm. His wife was laughing so hard she was almost doubled over. I had seen it and was laughing as hard as she was, all the while he was trying to regain his composure, saying "that wasn't funny!" He was also laughing and as they left I thanked them for coming and told him that was the best scare we had all night. They were still laughing about it as they walked down the sidewalk. A many have said, it's a holiday celebration and I'm glad to share what we do with anyone who wants to play along. Actualy, some of the best scares are from teens and adults, so the more the merrier!


That's great if the neighbors want to walk around the neighborhood on Halloween night to see the decorations, walk through one's haunt and have some fun.

From your description though, it doesn't sound like that couple was trick-or-treating -- as in wearing costumes and actively seeking out candy, with the expectation of getting it.

If you were kind enough to offer them some, that's a different matter entirely. (And to be clear, I would've given them some candy too.)


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We offered them a snickers bar and the husband took one.


----------



## Like A Shadow (Sep 25, 2013)

I grew in VA Beach and when I was ToTing they passed a law, an actual law that you couldn't ToT past the age of 12 ( so my last year was when I was 12). Not sure if that law still exists...would be interested to know. I took both of my kids until they were in their teens ( late teens) both are disabled so I didn't really care they were "older" I did decide to stop about 2-3 years ago just because I felt awkward and I didn't want to explain to each house we went to. So really I do sort of have an 18 year old cut off, past that makes me uncomfortable for ToT I find it creepy like their up to no good lol

Last year I opened the door to find two very grown men, I closed the door to a crack and braced it with my foot and said "yeah?" lol turns out their kids were in their car ( which was in my driveway) and they were too afraid to come to my door. I wouldn't give them candy until I actually saw the kids though. Which wasn't hard because I could hear them screaming out the window ( they were little 6ish) That was mean of me I guess but it was weird at first. I do give candy bars and it was late and I had quite a bit of candy left so I even gave extra for the adults so I'm not a total hard ***.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Like A Shadow said:


> I grew in VA Beach and when I was ToTing they passed a law, an actual law that you couldn't ToT past the age of 12 ( so my last year was when I was 12). Not sure if that law still exists...would be interested to know.


As much as I think one's mid-teenage years should be the unofficial cut-off for TOTing, I find the notion of legislating such a thing absurd and abhorrent. There's no need for any governmental involvement (that is to say, interference) there.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

DavyKnoles said:


> When are you too old to go trick or treating in the neighborhood? Is there an age cutoff anymore?
> 
> So should I throw the age-limit-on-trick-or-treating concept in the same bull**** box as the wait-an-hour-after-eating-before-going-in-the-water crap my parents tried to sell me?


You should always wait an hour before entering the water to insure any fresh odor of blood on your skin has dissipated unless you are swimming with your mother in law. In that case, I recommend adding to (3) 5 gallon buckets of chub to the water for every 50 lbs of swimmer. 

As far as the age limit, if you are 18 and you have absolutely no qualms about humiliating yourself by trick or treating in a costume for extremely small pieces of candy……. you got my nickel.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I stopped trick or treating when I was 21. I always took my younger sister. She was 13 and it was to be her last time trick or treating (I don't really know why, I think it was because of her friends). Funny thing is though, my sister is much taller tha I am. At 13 she was 5'6", I am all of 4'10 1/2\". So when we went door to door, some of the neighbours said "oh Barbara, this must be your last halloween, you a such a young lady now. Who is the boy with you?" thinking that the person dressed as a hobo was a boy LOL! Well, I was dressed in my dad's old suit jacket, stuffed with a pillow so you couldn't see my boobs. I charcoal on my face, and had a hat pulled down over my face. When some of the neighbours realized it was me, they just laughed. I got lots of candy 

Since I TOTed til I was 21, I really don't care what age the TOTers are. I prefer they were in costume. But some will just want to check everything out and come up our driveway and walkway. I always give everyone candy who comes to the door. My son really likes to scare the teenage girls, since they are usually friends from school. Before 8pm, he will take off to TOT at few houses, he is 18 and 6'3"! He is always in costume. 

Halloween is my favourite holiday!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel like discouraging teens from trick or treating is a terrible thing to do. They grow up fast enough as it is, why not let them hang on a little longer? There's also the case that in a lot of places, there simply isn't much for teens to do on Halloween besides cause trouble. I'd rather have them out trick or treating than causing mayhem or destruction somewhere. The only rule at my house is that you have to have some sort of costume.

I'm lucky because I have younger siblings, so I was always able to go out with them, and thus keep trick or treating myself. I remember one year when I was 17/18 my friend and I decided to trick or treat by ourselves before her boyfriend got off work so we could go to a haunted house. It was actually a ton of fun and something I hadn't done in awhile.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

My mom cut me off at 12. And I missed out that year because I was in ISS at school


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

No limit! If your are kind enough to check out my haunt, you get a treat.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I think this topic comes up every year, and I'll say the same thing I've always said...
> 
> I don't care if you are a baby in a stroller being taken TOT by the parents, a teen, an adult or missing a costume. You come to my house and say the magic words, you get candy and a big "Happy Halloween!" from me. I love the day and I see no reason to limit or enforce some arbitrary ideal of "too old" or scold someone for lacking a "proper" costume. I WANT people to have fun and love the holiday as much as I do, so why would I be mean about it?
> 
> ...


My sentiments exactly. Decorating at Halloween brings out that creative and fun stuff that as adults we don't have much time for anymore. How can I discourage anyone else from wanting to hang onto something fun and non destructive.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

on page 3 I came to realize something and maybe its just me still waking up here but my brain switched over to another holiday and applied the same question.

Christmas, no one is too young or old to get presents. We even give presents to neighbors, co workers, ect. Its perfectly fine to give a baby a present even if they are clueless and maybe cant even use it. Or someone older, maybe they have everything they could possibly want and dont need anything, yet presents seem to be an expected tradition no matter the age. Presents have taken on a whole new aspect of the holiday. We dont say, "Oh, baby Mike is too young for a present, he wont have a clue." Maybe baby Mike wont have a clue, but what he will have is the joy and feeling of his family around him, expressing joy at seeing him rip up some pretty shiny paper. Baby Mike is enjoying the holiday because he is with smiling, happy faces and enjoying attention. 

If a baby stroller comes up to my house to TOT, Im making faces at the costumed cute baby and giving candy to the parent. Its a fun event the baby can appreciate, happy smiling faces and the feeling. 

If an adult gets a present on Christmas, they are participating in a family tradition, enjoying a holiday and its side benefit. If they are truly enjoying Halloween, go TOTing and say Trick of Treat, wears a costume ect. They wont get any funny looks from me. I might be startled by an adult, with no costume, standing there at my door breathing like a crazy person and would probably be afraid. This happened to my mom a few times, adults at her door. But they did say the magic words and she gave them candy. lol. No costume though, so I can only assume they are being cheap and not truly enjoying the holiday. But hey, who am I to judge? I like to think they are getting it for a sick kid of theirs or something. (thinking happy thoughts, lol).

No for Halloween, I blossomed early, around 11 and looked older than I was. I too got the comments but no closed doors or that would have really hurt my feelings. I was already self conscious about my changing body, how different I looked to my peers and if an adult said something really rude or closed the door in my face on my favorite holiday, I would have been totally crushed. I dont ever want to be that kind of person, because age is just a number after all. Your only as old as you feel. I was playing barbies when I was still 14 but my peers were all having sex. So sad to feel like kids are growing up way too fast. 

I love Halloween and want to keep that youthful love of the holiday alive with both my haunt and allowing anyone to TOT with open arms. Who knows, maybe the next adult you see TOTing might be mentally challenged or something and his friends/family are going with them as support? Ive not seen single adults come to my haunt but have seen groups of them, either to help the little ones who are too afraid to come up and they go up themselves or to support someone in their group.

Also as an aside, I had a few deaf kids come to my haunt, they were with their mom who didnt say the magic words and the kid usually just reached for the candy themselves. The last time I felt bad because I was like, "Happy Halloween! Trick or Treat?" and they just reached for the candy and I playfully held the candy bowl at bay, not realizing the kid was deaf. The mother then said, hes deaf and the the only had eyes for the candy bucket so I let him grab what he wanted from it then. He said in sign language "thank you" and I was sad to think maybe I let him down and promised myself that in the future I would be more mindful of special kids like that.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm perfectly OK with older kids, especially if they're in costume. They seem to be the ones who notice the details in the display the most = 

What annoyed me last year was the much older woman who apparently didn't learn the concept in "the home country" and stood there in regular clothes and a stroller and said "where's mine?" after I gave candy to all the kids who trooped up before her. I looked her up & down and gave her one piece.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

witchymom said:


> that said, what irritates me more than a specific 'age', is the parents with a baby who is still breastfeeding, asking for candy. really? go buy your own. come back when the kid has teeth and can eat some of the candy. I get it it (i do have kids, after all) you want to dress them up and show them off. Totally understandable. Take them to a party, or to a friends house, or walk around one of those mall ToT things or trunk or treat things. take pictures in a pumpkin field and post them all over facebook or instagram. but please dont come to me when your kid cant even say 'dada' yet.....


My grandma only gets a handful of TOTers, but she did refuse candy to one of the neighbors who brought her month-old son around a few years ago. Of course my grandma is a fiesty little woman who I personally wouldn't want to mess with.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lizzyborden said:


> My grandma only gets a handful of TOTers, but she did refuse candy to one of the neighbors who brought her month-old son around a few years ago. Of course my grandma is a fiesty little woman who I personally wouldn't want to mess with.


sounds like she and I would get along well  LOL


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Apparently here in southeastern Virginia, the age limit is 12.  Like, it's a written rule. It's been printed in the papers, as well as "legal" TOT times (6 PM to 8 PM - AYFKM??) I remember it being 14 when I was younger, and even then during my last year of TOT, I got fussed at twice by people handing out candy. It really upset me.

I mean, honestly, I'd rather see a 14 or 15 year old girl out trick-or-treating with her best friends than attending a party she's WAY too young for and ending up drunk, pregnant or both. Come on, people. Pull the broomsticks out of your booties and let kids be kids for as long as possible!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I went ToT up to 16; then went to parties when I had a car.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Childofthecorn87 said:


> My mom cut me off at 12. And I missed out that year because I was in ISS at school


ISS? International Space Station? Isn't that kind of young?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

In School Suspension (ISS)

lolololol

do we want to know what you were there for? 

I was suspended for 3 days for having booze to spike the punch. only, it really WASN'T mine - i really WAS holding it for a friend!!!! I SWEAR I'M TELLING THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh, and I haven't felt like I need an age limit. I suppose if I had a haunt that had TOTs in the hundreds, I might feel a need to put some kind of limits on like costume or age. Or maybe just give smaller candy to adults or less to everyone. But so far, I'm happy to have the audience I do get and don't mind sharing a little candy.

Last year a few of the empty-nesters came by to see the haunt and socialize outside of the garage. We had to prompt them to go in and they were surprised with the setup. When we gave them full-size candy bars, they got really excited. So; I'm happy to share the joy with adults that appreciate the haunt even if they don't dress up.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't care how old a TOT is as long as they are having fun! I'd still go TOT myself if I could. Well, I do walk with my nieces and nephews when they go and I do go in costume. That's good enough for me! I can buy my own candy! Seriously I don't care how old. They more the merrier!


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

My rules for passing out candy - you must be old enough to say "Trick or Treat". I said old enough, but you don't have to actually say it. (Some kids are too shy, some don't speak English, etc). If you are a teen you need to be in costume. If you are a parent, thanks for dressing up, you may have a cookie. By the way, I look at shoes. I get kids who run around the corner, change masks and come back, or change cosutmes and come back ( I give out the full size candy bars. ) They are shocked when I recognize them!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

My rules are anyone that looks like they are still in high school or younger and dressed up is fine to accept some candy. If you are older than high school you better be a hot college girl dressed like you have daddy issues, then you can take all the candy you want.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, I had no idea what I was starting when I began this thread a few days ago. While once upon a time I thought trick or treat was kids only, I've definitely changed my mind. In fact, the funniest group of trick or treaters I've even encountered came to my door. I was living in Manhattan Beach California back then, and we always got lots of trick or treaters. I opened the door and there stood eight adults in full costume that looked to be from mid-twenties to somewhere in their 40s. Suddenly, as soon as I stood there looking curiously back at them, they all cried "Trick or Treat" and each of them held up a shot shot glass. It was _so_ unexpected that it was totally hilarious and I almost fell over laughing.  So,_ of course_, just happening to have a bottle tequila handy, I _had_ to pour each of them a shot...and then join them too! Since I thought our adventures at Rose's Haunted Graveyard was no less amazing, I thought I'd share last year's video, Rose's Haunted Graveyard Part 11, "Trick or Treat" with all of you. How in the world could you possibly put an age limit on this much fun?


----------



## ThePumpkinQueen (Aug 7, 2013)

It's so nice to see so many people saying that anyone can trick or treat! I'd still love to do it, but you'd get too many glares in my neighborhood. Even when I was a little 12 year old, just trying to cling to childhood one night a year, people would say stuff like, "And I suppose here's a candy for the tall one..." It made me feel awful. 

I just can't fathom people who would like to deny others such innocent fun! Better candy collecting than TPing and egging houses or sitting home with nothing to do!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

witchymom said:


> it really WASN'T mine - i really WAS holding it for a friend!!!! I SWEAR I'M TELLING THE TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


u sound like the guy on COPS when they find drugs in his pockets and he says THESE ARENT MY PANTS!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dang, I TOT until I was 18!!!!  Yes, I did not let my age bother me at all when I was in high school. Now this year, I am wondering if my son who is 13 planning to go or not. He has not quite decided on a costume yet. should I be worried?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

What Spats said! There are many options, you dont have to just stay home. Plus you dont even have to just drink just to fit in too.


Spats said:


> KittenLatte,
> 
> First, decorate your apartment. It helps a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

A very rare and wonderful neighbor, you hardly can find them anymore.



Spookwriter said:


> Well...Lets be honest.
> 
> If you've still got teeth, you can eat candy.
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

all for halloween and halloween for all!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, here's the thing...I myself am doing something the majority of the world thinks is wildly immature. I'm going around fancying up my house with silly fake ghouls, I'm spending good money on weird things, I'm on a forum 12 months a year to talk endlessly about a "children's" holiday and how important it is to me. If that's acceptable then in my mind it's acceptable for older people to go ToTing too.


----------



## Greenewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey, some people have the Halloween bug and don't have a house to decorate. Why shouldn't they be able to costume up and walk around the neighborhood getting some sweets! I don't care how old TOT are, although I don't have a lot of them each year either. I get a few teenagers, but not too many. I just love to give out treats!


----------



## Dadoo1971 (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't turn anyone away but I have been known to make the older kids participate. They might be targeted for a hidden scare, or have to sit in the Electric chair. Especially the ones with no costume, or worse the ones that are really mailing it in.**
It can be tough to tell how old someone is anyways. My oldest boy was always big so he got grief from houses when he was in 4th grade. Since I have three girls that are just getting started in their teen years, (12, 13, 14), I can agree that they can stay as young as they want for as long as they want. 


**_ A yellow hoodie and jeans is not a minion costume. street clothes and a 50 cent mask is not a costume. _


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I trick-or-treated right up to about 20 (I was still 19, my birthday is in November). I loved going out and seeing all the houses, hanging out with my friends, and of course, wearing a costume. I liked candy too, but I didn't have that much of a sweet tooth anymore. My then future husband and I never got "the look" because my one friend looked like a little girl due to a growth problem she has. I never thought about it at the time, but I always went trick-or-treating with her and I never had any problems with anyone saying I was too old. People probably thought she was my little sister or something.
I have a "no costume, no candy" rule too. I've never had to actually use it. As long as you are in costume and enjoying the holiday, that's what counts for me. You could be 6 or 60, if you show up at my door in a costume and say trick-or-treat, you get something. Halloween is a holiday that everyone should enjoy in their own way.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't care what the age is! We would love to have anyone come to our door. We usually only get like 3-4 trick or treaters because we live at the end of a complex in a very rural area. The more the merrier!!! Candy for everyone!!!!!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

Also wanted to add, you people are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

We end up getting people of all ages, I'm totally good with it as long as everyone is respectful, out to have a good time and the older kids leave the little ones alone. I do save the better candy for the little kids, just because the amount of candy I buy gets fairly expensive. Last year I counted 389 Trick or treaters stopped by, I was scrapping the bottom of the candy bowl by the end. *LOL*


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not sure, you can tell if some of the older kids just really love Halloween and have really good costumes or make up, and I like to see them not getting jaded. But there are the ones that just go out and look at you like, " give me MY freakin candy, I have a pillow case!" I give those ones a look like " are you kidding me?" and I had them candy, because if I give them the chance to grab it themselves they usually grab as much as they can. Anyways, I have respect for the people that show respect for the holiday and offering of free candy no matter how old a person may be.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

_"that said, what irritates me more than a specific 'age', is the parents with a baby who is still breastfeeding, asking for candy. really? go buy your own. come back when the kid has teeth and can eat some of the candy. I get it it (i do have kids, after all) you want to dress them up and show them off. Totally understandable. Take them to a party, or to a friends house, or walk around one of those mall ToT things or trunk or treat things. take pictures in a pumpkin field and post them all over facebook or instagram. but please dont come to me when your kid cant even say 'dada' yet....."_

OMG, we get so many of these, where they are carrying the baby and hold the bag! Ha, ha, I give, if they make the effort, I give.... I kind of feel sorry for them,...but they only get a 'fun' size, not a 'snack' size..........

Any Teenager who at least puts on makeup, gets a treat. They love coming to my house as I 'do up' my foyer and they do enjoy it because they tell me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

If you come to my house and have put forth a decent amount of effort you get a full size candy bar. No effort equals a peppermint.


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

As a rule if you come to my house dressed up your getting candy. Also moms there are ton of hot moms in my neighborhood so they get extra candy


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

i would like to add that i dont care for the early teenage girls whose parents let them dress up in costumes and walk down the street ..,,, as if they were walking down the street .....do u know what i mean???? Thats not Halloween, but it is scary.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

aero4ever said:


> I don't really have an age and try not to assume what a kids age is because when my daughter was younger she was always taller than every one else her age. It used to bug me when older kids come without a costume, but now I just think of them as the mafia and I'm paying to keep them from messing up or stealing my stuff. Plus, when you have a house decorated up as much as mine, it's only natural they'd want to come by. I think the ones that bug me more are the adults that come with a really young baby (way too young to eat candy) that trick or treat expecting candy. Really, since when did 6 month olds start getting excited over Reece Cups????


 Parents with babies really don't bother me at all. I only took my babies to a couple of friends, houses in the neighborhood, but I loved to make my babies costumes and show them off. The babies inthe costumes that is, not the costumes themselves


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dismantled Soul said:


> Getting married ruins everything...sure hope my wicked wife doesn't read this one. 8)


 Oh shame on you dismantled soul. LOL


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Personally, I didn't put my son in a costume until he was old enough to know what it _was_. Putting a baby in a costume is as disturbing as dressing up a dog. I'd love to see someone try and dress up my cat. He's got claws that would make Freddy Krueger proud!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Everybody is welcome here at Samedi Manor, and everybody gets a treat..young, old, costume or no costume.

I only have 2 rules, both based on safety issues.. No dogs and no babes-in-arms through the haunt. I don't want my precious scare actors savaged because Fido is only doing what is natural to him, and I don't want a startled Mum or Dad dropping little Johnny or Jenny on my concrete path, thankyou very much.

We have a separate area for very young ToT's in the front garden where treats are distributed, and anybody who can't or won't go through the haunt gets their treats there. Any youngsters with particularly good costumes get an extra "goody bag" with Halloween themed activity and colouring books, crayons. glo bracelets, and other non-candy items to go with their sweet treats.

I've always found the older teenagers to be polite and respectful, and generally interested in the props and what we do. I've even had a couple of them ask if they could go get changed and come back and join our zombie horde out back. We said they would be welcome and they enjoyed it so much they even stayed to help with the tear down afterwards...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I will not be in our new house this year for Halloween, but next year LOOK OUT! I've been told by the HOA Vice President that they get lots of ToT's!! I'm so excited. Was lucky to get any at our last house!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Nevergoback said:


> _"that said, what irritates me more than a specific 'age', is the parents with a baby who is still breastfeeding, asking for candy. really? go buy your own. come back when the kid has teeth and can eat some of the candy. I get it it (i do have kids, after all) you want to dress them up and show them off. Totally understandable. Take them to a party, or to a friends house, or walk around one of those mall ToT things or trunk or treat things. take pictures in a pumpkin field and post them all over facebook or instagram. but please dont come to me when your kid cant even say 'dada' yet....."_
> 
> OMG, we get so many of these, where they are carrying the baby and hold the bag! Ha, ha, I give, if they make the effort, I give.... I kind of feel sorry for them,...but they only get a 'fun' size, not a 'snack' size..........
> 
> Any Teenager who at least puts on makeup, gets a treat. They love coming to my house as I 'do up' my foyer and they do enjoy it because they tell me.


Anyone coming to my door gets something. The really little ones you are talking about get animal crackers, dogs get milk bones and any older child that comes to my door gets a full size candy bar like all the other trick or treaters. I am never upset, I do not think there should be an age limit on enjoying Halloween. Besides, I am giving out candy bars not a college education.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethany said:


> I will not be in our new house this year for Halloween, but next year LOOK OUT! I've been told by the HOA Vice President that they get lots of ToT's!! I'm so excited. Was lucky to get any at our last house!!


I hope your HOA does not complain about decorating for Halloween. I know some of our local HOA's are sticklers about it.


----------



## WeepingAngel (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm always out with my kids trick or treating, and at 28 I've been mistaken as a kid. Once at my kids school (oldest boy is 10 and almost as tall as me) and last year trick or treating. I was told how nice it was I was taking my younger siblings trick or treating....
So I'm going in costume with them this year because we are having a party after and I am the designated candy mule when their bags get too heavy to carry. Last year I had to piggy back my then 4 year old about 10 blocks home.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

We took The Deduction when she was 10 months old. It wasn't a door to door thing, we're in the country and here that doesn't happen, so it was just to where everyone was gathering. Didn't ask for candy, didn't want it, just wanted to expose her to the holiday and have a little fun. Had people insist on giving her some, though..."Thanks, but really, that's OK. She doesn't have teeth." "That's OK! Here! Happy Halloween!"

Which in its own way is pretty cool.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

stormygirl84 said:


> Apparently here in southeastern Virginia, the age limit is 12.  Like, it's a written rule. It's been printed in the papers, as well as "legal" TOT times (6 PM to 8 PM - AYFKM??) I remember it being 14 when I was younger, and even then during my last year of TOT, I got fussed at twice by people handing out candy. It really upset me.
> 
> I mean, honestly, I'd rather see a 14 or 15 year old girl out trick-or-treating with her best friends than attending a party she's WAY too young for and ending up drunk, pregnant or both. Come on, people. Pull the broomsticks out of your booties and let kids be kids for as long as possible!


I agree with your sentiment, and have seen the same "rules" in the past before leaving Tidewater. But...does anyone actually enforce them?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ghouliet said:


> I hope your HOA does not complain about decorating for Halloween. I know some of our local HOA's are sticklers about it.[/QUOTE
> 
> I made sure I could decorate for "The Holidays" before we saw the house or made an offer on it. Read the HOA rules & Bylaws. We're good to go!! It's gonna be a LONG year before I get to decorate for Halloween!


----------

